# Bottle Display



## rraack (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm new to the bottle forum. 

 I thought I would try posting a photo of my collection as it looked about a year and a half ago. Since that time I've sold about a dozen of the bottles and purchased new ones. I'll try to shoot some current pictures of my collection over the holiday and post them next week.


----------



## rraack (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I'm not sure why the image did not post. I think I see why - I'll try again


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2010)

You pass my test.. wowie! []


----------



## rraack (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is a photo of one of my best bottles; a mint, green double eagle quart.


----------



## rraack (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm posting one more picture tonight that depicts a nice color contrast between a brilliant yellow olive Stoddard quart and a pucey Drakes.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice looking display rrack,...Welcome to the forum! I was curious about a couple...

 What's this flask?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2010)

...and this one? Thanks...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 24, 2010)

welcome to our little corner of the bottle collecting world rraack. great looking display you have there. thanx for sharing with us !!!

 stick around. great forum with very knowledgable folks.

 jim


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice display!

 Joe, the first one looks like a Westford CT quart Traveler's Companion and the second looks like a pint Ravenna Traveler's companion.

 I think the yellow quart flask is actually a Baltimore piece rather than a Stoddard one.

 Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your observations Mike,...I thought maybe they were,... the amber I could almost make out,...and the aqua just kind of had that look....Nice group of bottles!


----------



## rraack (Nov 24, 2010)

This flask was a IP Ravenna Traveler's Companion in a deep, greenish-aqua, which I sold on eBay a few months ago as a BIN for $800 . There was a similar flask selling at the time so I decided to get in on the competitive bidding and it worked. I needed to raise money for a tuition payment at Syracuse U for my daughter. The other flask you inquired about is a quart sized Traveler's Companion in a fiery amber, lighter and more transparent than most of this type, especially when held up to daylight.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice....Thanks.


----------



## rraack (Nov 24, 2010)

Mike, 

 Thanks for the clarification on the yellow olive Flask as Baltimore and not Stoddard. I felt lucky to have picked up that flask at an Ohio Bottle Show a few years ago for I think $30.

 Bob


----------



## glass man (Nov 24, 2010)

VERY BEAUTIFUL AND NICELY DISPLAYED!! JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful display.  Keep 'em coming!


----------

